# Gyms in Dubai Marina



## manyqueries (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently relocated to Dubai Marina in the same building as the Al Maya Super Market. Can someone please suggest a gym close by? 

I have already checked out Core Fitness and attending their Zumba classes on weekends but I need a regular gym close to home. My work schedule is from 6 am to 8 pm everyday including travel time to abu dhabi and back, and hence a gym close to home is very necessary.

Thanks


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a TribeFit gym in the Silverene towers next to the Marina Mall, think about a 5 min walk from Al Maya.


----------



## manyqueries (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks ash_ak... will check that one out


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is Gym Worx (something like that) in Rimal right next to the bridge over to Bahar so pretty much across the street from you. Also Red Dragon gym (although they are really lifting not classes) is at the top of the stairs at Bahar also about 5 minute walk


----------



## manyqueries (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks fcjb1970...yup those should be just a walk away! will check out


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, where is there an athletics/running track in dubai and how much is it to use and is there an indoor track? thx


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

dean2013 said:


> Hi, where is there an athletics/running track in dubai and how much is it to use and is there an indoor track? thx


I am not aware of any running track, about the closest thing is Al Safa park which has a path around the outside of the park for free (3.4 km) or you can run inside and pay 3 dhs. Other common running areas are around the Marina and also downtown around the lagoon area


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats great ill keep that in mind! i,ve just found two, Masjid Al Wasl Sports Club Dubai & 
Dubai Police Officers Club


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you check out the gyms? I've also just moved to the same location and I need to join one!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

dean2013 said:


> Hi, where is there an athletics/running track in dubai and how much is it to use and is there an indoor track? thx


there is an outdoor track on the palm but i'm not sure of the logistics i.e.: available to residents of the palm only or not etc.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

manyqueries said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently relocated to Dubai Marina in the same building as the Al Maya Super Market. Can someone please suggest a gym close by?
> 
> ...


sorry, can you clarify as i am confused. if you live in the building at al maya then you live pretty much right next door to core fitness. so how much closer do you need??


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

The Marina is also a set up running tack by Nike, with random milestones signed along the way...

I have a gym, pool and running track all in my building so I can't really help.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> The Marina is also a set up running tack by Nike, with random milestones signed along the way...


good call Izzy, I forgot about that! although its actually sponsored by reebok. here's a link on how to sign up: http://www.dubaimarinamall.com/Page/EventPromoDetails.aspx?EventID=80


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Whoops. I must have Nike on the brain. Sorry Reebok!

But yes, Marina Walk. Starts outside Spinneys and you just jog round. 


Originally Posted by IzzyBella
The Marina is also a set up running tack by Nike, with random milestones signed along the way...

Atrocious English! My apologies! Should have read: Marina Walk is also set up AS a running tRack BY...

Stupid brain!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

sammylou said:


> sorry, can you clarify as i am confused. if you live in the building at al maya then you live pretty much right next door to core fitness. so how much closer do you need??


is core fitness really a gym, i thought it was more of a establishment which only does group and personal classes in zumba, pilates, spin, etc. 

Do they have treadmills, weight machines etc. I have never been inside.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

ash_ak said:


> is core fitness really a gym, i thought it was more of a establishment which only does group and personal classes in zumba, pilates, spin, etc.
> 
> Do they have treadmills, weight machines etc. I have never been inside.


oh okay, i get it now. no, core fitness only does classes [of varying kinds]. probably the OP's best bet would be TribeFit in Silverene tower. brand new, they have all sorts of classes, social activities and open gym with tonnes of equipment. i was going to join before i discovered there was a crossfit box i could get to.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

sammylou said:


> good call Izzy, I forgot about that! although its actually sponsored by reebok. here's a link on how to sign up: Dubai Marina Mall


Trying to understand what you get for your 50 dhs. Seems a bit of a scam, charging people money to run some place that is free.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Trying to understand what you get for your 50 dhs. Seems a bit of a scam, charging people money to run some place that is free.


i agree! i have never done this as i'm not a runner. i followed the link to the urban energy site and my best guess is that if you can't figure out a progressive running program to get you to your goals then that's what your dirhams are getting you. programming and a bunch of people to run with. personally i think it's a waste of money as there are plenty of resources online for running that offer free programs and progressions to hit 5k's etc.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Hi I use Fidelity Gym on the back of Al Fattan Towers in JBR, about 5-10 mins walk from where you are, great equipment, good classes, really good gym can highly recommend it.


----------



## imazid1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I use Fidelity gym in Al Fattan tower as well. The gym is fairly new, and have really high tech equipment and good classes.

My housemates friend from uk works there, his contact numbers 0567307009.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

how much is gym membership on average, i would be looking for one with free weights and preferably near JLT and on the metro line...


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

I read there's a place in horizon towers opened up, if that helps at all


----------



## Peonies&roses (Jul 29, 2013)

If you're keen to try Tribefit they're doing a free week long trial during Ramadan. You just need to call - the details are on the opening banner of the website. I've been trialling it this week - great equipment and not busy at all. Will be interesting to see how much it picks up post-Ramadan though.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Peonies&roses said:


> If you're keen to try Tribefit they're doing a free week long trial during Ramadan. You just need to call - the details are on the opening banner of the website. I've been trialling it this week - great equipment and not busy at all. Will be interesting to see how much it picks up post-Ramadan though.


I haven't visited it yet, but it is right next to where I'm living now, so I may give it a look in.

Do you know if they have a Deadlift platform or a squat rack do you? Is it mostly machines or a lot of freeweights?


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Tribe fit seems good but the social scene looks too western expat-ish. I prefer some cultural diversity


What about Fitness First?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> Tribe fit seems good but the social scene looks too western expat-ish. I prefer some cultural diversity


That is a funny statement. 

You live in Dubai Marina and are looking at a high end fitness club and it is too western expat-ish. Who did you think frequents these clubs. Also being Ramadan, a portion of the Muslim customers either are not working out or show up after 8:00


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> That is a funny statement.
> 
> You live in Dubai Marina and are looking at a high end fitness club and it is too western expat-ish. Who did you think frequents these clubs. Also being Ramadan, a portion of the Muslim customers either are not working out or show up after 8:00


Fortunately, very fortunately, I don't suffer from any racial superior/inferior complex. 

I am an American but I would like to meet people from all nationalities. So the typical beer n football parties don't work for me anymore.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> Fortunately, very fortunately, I don't suffer from any racial superior/inferior complex.
> 
> I am an American but I would like to meet people from all nationalities. So the typical beer n football parties don't work for me anymore.


It has nothing to do with a superior/inferior complex. If you go to businesses that are targeting you, an American living in Dubai Marina, the people that you will meet there are going to be like you.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> Fortunately, very fortunately, I don't suffer from any racial superior/inferior complex.
> 
> I am an American but I would like to meet people from all nationalities. So the typical beer n football parties don't work for me anymore.


This is a silly post.


----------

